# Foam Lance help



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

has anyone local got a spare gilmour or similar foam lance available to try for a few days , am tempted to buy one but unsure if the local water pressure is up to it , and power washer etc is a bit of a hassle to my circumstances , 

beer tokens etc in it for the lender and il pick it up 

cheers for reading 

stephen


----------



## Boydie (Mar 12, 2007)

head down to stevens stoney lad - I am sure he will give you a demo of the gilmour!


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

I just sold my gilmore for £25!!!


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

what did you think of it ryan ? 

stephen


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

The Gilmour's are good, a good alternative if you don't have a power washer for a foam lance. The foam lances are superior in the amount/thickness of foam compared with the gilmour but as I said if you dont have a power washer they are the next best thing.

Clarke


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Drop me a PM and let me know where you are - I can pop up on Sunday if that's any use to you?


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Just noticed this post...I have a Foamaster II you can borrow, but I'm away until next Monday :wall: 

Let me know if you're stuck...


----------

